# Tett Hamilton, win again :)



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Once again Tett Hamilton have come up with the goods and provided me with the cheapest insurance for another year.

Barclaycard Insurance wanted £800 all but a few pence, as did most of the others. Dissapointingly Liverpool Victoria were unable to quote as they _"do not have a match for the R33 GTS25T"_ on their database.

So Tett Hamilton win again with an all conquering *£650*

You need to speak to Damian Chapel (01275 856618) for a really good quote and let him know that you heard about it here.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

HI Jason

was that limited mileage or anything as am trying to get some qoutes on mine at mo will try them as will rpobably only use it in summer so either want limited mileage or just 6 moths cover

lee


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*LV*

Yet Liverpool Victoria insured my R33 GTS-25t for two years. Odd.
Seem to remember that the woman I spoke to had to go to the underwriters first, then put a specific note on my account regarding the car.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Very odd indeed - LV also cover our R33 GTSt.

just insured my Audi with them for a very reasonable figure considering full bodykit + 18's and only 4 years NCB. plus if I want to chip it it will only cost me another £20  result!

Simon


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Guys,
I tried and tried to get the girl at LV to explain her comment to me, but all she did was repeat herself. The only clarification I got from her was as per her comment and that it concerned the R33GTS25T description, and as I was a new business customer they could not cover me.

I'd advise concern regarding this, as they would not allow me to converse with their underwriters, and I fear they may be covering R33GTS25T's as 2l GTSt's. *Beware.*

Lee,
Phone Damian, speak to him directly.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Lee,
PM me again mate, I've cleaned my box out for ya !!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I think it does depend on who you talk to at LV. When I got my quote I spoke to a girl, when I asked her about chipping she said she had no idea what the difference would be.

when I phoned back to clarify they had notes about the bodykit and wheels - didn't mention it on the quote paperwork - I spoke to a guy.

When I asked him about chipping, his first question was, 'wouldn't you go with a induction kit and exhaust before you chip it to get the best benifit from the chip' which kind of implies he had a bit of knowledge. (ps this is not in anyway a sexist remark! - the girl seemed a bit of a bunny all round!)

I also think it might be how you describe the skyline- as far as I am aware on Jacqui's cover note it says 'Nissan Skyline R33 GTS-t' not Nissan Skyline R33 GTS25T.

might be the difference?

Simon


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

The point is that there's a 1/2 litre difference between a GTSt and a GTS25t, hence I urge people to be careful that they have the correct cover.





> the girl seemed a bit of a bunny all round!


LOL, Wonder if we got the same girl becasue I got the same impression, her failure to realise that repeating the same statement to me over and over did not clarify the situation got the alarm bells ringing. In her favour though, She was pleasant and curteous even when I was being pushy.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I thought that the 2l turbo was an R32 GTS? not r33??


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Heck you're right Simon 

Sorry about that, .......but
.......There isn't a GTSt in the R33 range if you want to be like that, Nissan designated it the GTS25t. 

Anyway, this thread was all about me being chuffed to bits with the service I received at Tett Hamilton, I'm not overly annoyed with LV they declined the opertunity to have my business and that's that. 


I know that Damian Chapel knows enough about cars to be able to keep me (or anyone) right about things like this. What I like most about this guy is that he is a proper 'point of contact' who you can explain your situation to, and he will do what he can to help. He is not reading from a script and a situation like the one above would never arise, any confusion would have been sorted from the outset.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

You are of course correct. 

However one thing that we have established for certain is that good service and reasonable pricing can be obtained from Tett Hamilton AND Liverpool Victoria - with the caveat that you speak to the right person at LV!

and that has to be good news for everyone!

Simon

ps I can't belive I was right about model differences - spending all this time on here has paid off after all


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*I need to check this out...*

The woman @ LV told me my GTS25t would be classed as a GTR. I thought nothing of it as I had been told this by other insurers. Now I know you CAN insure as a GTS25t i'm going to see what the crack is with them  You never know, the premium might even come down (well it's a possibility!)

Tett Hamilton didn't want to know as it's my first skyline/Hi power car with them.

Simonh - i'm in Nottingham, what colour R33 should I look out for?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

This one


----------

